# what snail is this?



## tourist (Oct 31, 2011)

a snail hitched a ride into my new aquarium on a plant. i know it's small, but is anyone able to tell me if i should keep it or get rid of it? there is also a mystery snail in the tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pond snail.


----------



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a video on how dwarf puffer fish clesring these snails on my blog. Don't allow them to multiple, if not it will be too late.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Yup! pond snail, you will have heaps, I have every so often I have a cull


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pond snail. 

Don't worry about it - make a snail trap out of a plastic water bottle (you can google how to do that), or use a piece of veggie to catch them. I drop in a piece of yam for my plecos, and in the morning, I have 30 snails or so on it. Out comes the yam and 30 annoying snails!


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

NOT a pond snail...that is a bladder snail


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

You could also get a couple of assassin snails and your problem will be eliminated is about a week. I had a huge snail problem a while back and I bought 3 assassin snails. After about a week or two I only had the 3 assassin snails and a bunch of hollowed out pond snail shells.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, Assassin snails work too. I've got 4 in my 20g tank. But, you are still going to have to feed them once all the pest snails are gone. They will scavenge some left over fish food off the bottom, but you could always get s few pest snails from the LFS and toss them in every few weeks - most LFS will have no problems giving you some pest snails, lol. 

I just use the pest snails from my 36g. I trap and toss as many as I can, but there are still a ton in there, so I let them breed and then toss a few into the 20g for the Assassins once a week or so.

Oh, and Assassin snails are slow breeders.... or they are supposed to be.... I've had mine for months now and I guess they must be getting a lot to eat, because they have indeed bred! Tons of little snail egg pods all over the rocks. But, it takes them a long time to hatch and they hide in the substrate for the first while after they hatch, so many will either get eaten my their parents or sucked up by the gravel vacuum. I figure if I have too many survive, I will either sell them or trade them in at the LFS. Most of them are willing to take in Assassin snails.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I just had some assassins hatch in my 75 gallon tank. I started with 3 and now I have at least 35 at last count.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Put another finger on the top of the snail....now touch fingers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> Yeah, I just had some assassins hatch in my 75 gallon tank. I started with 3 and now I have at least 35 at last count.


Sell them. People will pay for them.


----------



## tourist (Oct 31, 2011)

i only have a 16 gallon tank... i watch closely every day for any other snails. i've gotten rid of 3 of the pest snails so far, with the one (pictured) left. i'll keep the one and get rid of all the other ones that i see to make sure i don't end up with a problem. not planning on introducing any more plants.


----------

